# devils lake ?



## papagoose (Apr 28, 2005)

wow after reading the reports from this past weekend we must have been on the wrong devils lake. we fished all over the lake from the golden highway to black tiger bay and some pretty mixed resusts. we also fished shore lines and bridges. weed beds tree rows and any spot that looked like it might have a walleye. we tried jiging spinners plugs slip bobbers casting cranks it the cover. we did pick up 16 eyes for the weekend mostly on slipboobers and jigging. did get a few on spinners. maybe we will have to try again some other time the people in our camp ground didnt seem to have much better luck. they bit more in the evening than any other time of the day and we did fish all day on sat and sun. on sat we left the lake at 1045 sun at 830. the fish we caught were nice fish thats for sure but the numbers were not there that we could find. well thats my experience for that lake. maybe next time thats why its called fishing and no catching. good luck to the rest of you guys. maybe we will come up and try ice fishing.


----------

